# توقعات بحدوث اقوى زلزال فى تاريخ البشرية فى 26 - 9- 2011



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IUbLUYL5j5w&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ولكن هل يقصدون بأن تكون نهاية العالم في يوم 26-9- 2011 ؟؟؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> شكرا ولكن هل يقصدون بأن تكون نهاية العالم في يوم 26-9- 2011 ؟؟؟​



*اكيد محدش عارف نهاية العالم امته
ده مجرد ابحاث وتوقعات بالزلاازل *​


----------



## holiness (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بحث رائع ولكن ليس بالضرورة يكون صحيح 

هو اعطى تواريخ وحدثت فعلا و اشك انها صدفة .. 

خلونا انشوف شنو راح يصير ما بقى شي للتاريخ المذكور


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

holiness قال:


> بحث رائع ولكن ليس بالضرورة يكون صحيح
> 
> هو اعطى تواريخ وحدثت فعلا و اشك انها صدفة ..
> 
> خلونا انشوف شنو راح يصير ما بقى شي للتاريخ المذكور


*اكيد مش لازم كلامه يكون صح او يحصل فى نفس الوقت 
ثانكس على مشاركتك*​


----------



## ملحد حر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

تشبه خرافة 2012 الأسطورية و خرافة كوكب نيبرو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> تشبه خرافة 2012 الأسطورية و خرافة كوكب نيبرو


*
الفيديو كلامه عن ابحاث حصلت وناس متابعه الزلاازل والبراكين 
مش بالضرورى ان الكلام ده يحصل 
كله بارادة ربنا *​


----------



## ملحد حر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *الفيديو كلامه عن ابحاث حصلت وناس متابعه الزلاازل والبراكين *
> *مش بالضرورى ان الكلام ده يحصل *
> 
> *كله بارادة ربنا *​


 
ولا عمره راح يحصل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> ولا عمره راح يحصل



*ليه انت بتعلم الغيب:thnk0001: *​


----------



## ملحد حر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ليه انت بتعلم الغيب:thnk0001: *​


 
لا 

لكن لي عقل أعرف بيه الصح من الغلط 

وذلك لأني ملحد و لا أعتنق أي خرافة و للقدر الحمد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> لا
> 
> لكن لي عقل أعرف بيه الصح من الغلط
> 
> وذلك لأني ملحد و لا أعتنق أي خرافة و للقدر الحمد


*
كل واحد فينا ليه عقل ويعرف يميز بين الصح والغلط
الموضوع ده علمى جدا مالوش علاقة بالايمان او الالحاد

*​


----------



## ملحد حر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *كل واحد فينا ليه عقل ويعرف يميز بين الصح والغلط*
> *الموضوع ده علمى جدا مالوش علاقة بالايمان او الالحاد*​


 
كل واحد فينا لديه عقل نعم صحيح 

أما كل واحد فينا يميز بين الصح والغلط للأسف لا 

فكثير من البشر لديهم عقول لكنها معطلة ونائمة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

هنموت منفجريييييييييييييييييين

ههههههههههه ، دة كان رد حد من ع الميل لما بعتلو الفيديو 
ــــــــــــ

ربنا يستر ويحفظ ولادو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> لي عقل أعرف بيه الصح من الغلط
> 
> وذلك لأني ملحد




واللي مش ملحد مالوش عقل ؟
عموما اللي اداك يدينا ياعم :smile01


----------



## white.angel (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هنموت منفجريييييييييييييييييين
> ههههههههههه ، دة كان رد حد من ع الميل لما بعتلو الفيديو


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ذكرتنى بأخى الصغير عندما استمع الى الفيديو ... *
*كان تعليقه بمجرد انتهاء سماعه*
*" هيييييييييييييييييييه مش هلحق اروح المدرسه "*

*شخصياً انا مقتنعه بما يقوله هذا العالم .... لا يمكن ان تتوالى الصدف بهذه الدقه ... ولكن ان صدق ما قاله .... لن يكون امام البشريه سوى الانحناء وطلب الرحمه ... لان ما سنواجهه من دمار لن يشمل قريه او مدينه او دوله او قاره ... بل الكوكب بأكمله ....*

*ولكن لا بأس ... ربنا موجود ... اى ان ابينا وسيد الطبيعه معنا و لن يتركنا .... *​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يستر​​*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2011)

زتونة كداب دي هههه

الاسباب اللي خلتني اقول كدا وجهة نظر شخصية غير موثقة غير بامضاء coptic man 

*1- الزلازل السبب الرئيسي لها هي حركة اللواح الارض وليس جاذبية وتأثير المذنبات ولا الكواكب وياريت لو حد يعرف بحث ينفي كدا يقولي *

*2- معروف اني السنة تساوي كام ؟؟؟ 365 يوم مقسمة علي 12 شهر *

*اول تاريخ ذكره 27- 2 - 2010 قال اني حصل في زلازل ماشي ياعم الكتكوت نفترض انك صح فيها*

*ثاني تاريخ كان 4 - 9 - 2010 افهم بقي ازاي يصف تاني مع المذب في مدة اقل من 6 شهور بالعقل كدا متجيش خصوصا انه جاي في اتجاه ثابث وموجه علي كوكب الارض المفروض يجي الزلازل اللي يقصه في شهر 10 *

*ثالث زلازل بتاريخ 11- 3 - 2011 كالعادة التواريخ عنده بايظة ونفس القصة كان المفروض يجي في شهر 2 *

*4 - النقطة دي لو حسبناها علي كلامه اني لما يجتمع القوي الكواكب والمذب والشمس* *في مدار واحد بتبقي القوي رهيبة :act19: كلام فل يا باشا يعني لو علي كلامه كان المفروض تاريخ 18 - 8 - 2011 وده التاريخ الوحيد اللي مضبوط نوعا ما يشهد زلازل رهيبة ولكن بدلا من ذلك لم نسمع الكثير او غير الخارج عن المألوف سوي تقرير خايب عن الزلازل في اميركا وغير موثق الا بشكل كرة ارضية :59: عليها دواير فكدا يبقي بيهزر اكيد ههههه*

*5 - يتحدث عن خسوف كلي للشمس لمدة 3 ايام اي كلام فاضي معقول مستحيلة طبعا هو قطره قد ايه بالضبط وهيجي قدام الشمس ويقف مش هيتحرك لمدة 3 ايام*


*6- انا اول مرة اسمع عن العالم ده وحتي كلامه شكله مش ذو اهمية مفيش الا كام واحد قاعدين يقولوا wow*

*7- مترجم ومعموله مونتاج عربي ده يسقطه اكثر*

*8- دي بقي مش هرد انا ده حتي العرب ردوا عليها تقريبا لو حد سأل ناسا هتشتمنا كل شوية نقولها مذنب هيخبط الارض هيعدي جنب الارض هيصطف مع الارض لما الناس اللي هناك قرفت هههههه*

*الجمعية الفلكية بجدة صحة المعلومات التي انتشرت على العديد من مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي مؤخراً حول تشكيل مذنب "الينين" تهديداً على سلامة سكان الأرض خلال الأشهر القادمة؛ حيث روَّجت الشائعات بأن هناك فرصة لاصطدامه بالأرض أو اقترابه بشكل كبير؛ ما يتسبب في حدوث كوارث.*

*وأوضح رئيس الجمعية المهندس ماجد أبو زاهرة أن مذنب "الينين"، ورمزه العلمي "C2010 X1 Elenin"، يُعتبر من المذنبات طويلة الدورة؛ حيث إنه يستغرق نحو عشرة آلاف سنة لإكمال دورة واحدة حول الشمس، وتم اكتشافه في 4 محرم 1432هـ، وهو أحد المذنبات التي جاءت من منطقة خلف الكواكب تُسمَّى بسحابة أورت.*

*وبيَّن أبو زاهرة أن المذنب وفق المعطيات المدارية سيكون في نقطة الحضيض في مداره، وهي أقرب نقطة له من الشمس في شهر شوال المقبل؛ حيث إنه سيكون على مسافة تتراوح بين 40 و45 مليون ميل، وبعد ذلك يقترب من الأرض في 18 ذي القعدة "16 أكتوبر"، ويكون عندها على مسافة 21 مليون ميل، التي تعادل مئات المرات بُعد القمر عن الأرض.*

*وأضاف بأن هذه المسافة هي أقرب مسافة سيقترب بها المذنب، ولن يقترب أكثر من ذلك، فيما يرجح أنه سيكون مشاهَداً بالمنظار الثنائي العينية في أحوال جوية جيدة خلال الفترة من شهر رمضان المبارك حتى أواخر ذي القعدة؛ حيث إن هذا يعتمد على مستوى النشاط الذي سيحدث في نواه المذنب عند اقترابه من الشمس، وبعد ذلك يمكن تحديد الطبيعة التي سيكون عليها المذنب وإمكانية مشاهدته بالعين المجردة.*

*وحول ما أُشيع بأن حجم هذا المذنب ضخم على نحو عير معتاد أوضح أبو زاهرة أن المذنبات بشكل عام صغيرة الحجم ومغلَّفة بسحابة رقيقة من الغاز والغبار. مضيفاً بأن الطريقة الوحيدة لمعرفة أبعادها الحقيقية تكون من خلال المركبات الفضائية، التي بيّنت أن العديد من المذنبات، بما فيها مذنب هالي، تقل أقطارها عن 10 كيلومترات.*

*وأشار رئيس الجمعية الفلكية بجدة إلى أن قُطْر مذنب الينين يُرجَّح أن يتراوح بين 3 و4 كيلومترات؛ ما ينفي الاعتقاد بأنه مختلف عن بقية المذنبات، ويعني أيضاً أن كتلته أقل من واحد على بليون من كتلة الكرة الأرضية؛ لذلك فإن قوة الجذب له صغيرة للغاية، ولا تُشكِّل أي خطورة على الأرض.*

*ونفى أبو زاهرة صحة الادعاءات باصطدام المذنب بالأرض، أو أنه سيعمل على إحداث اضطرابات في مدار الأرض حول الشمس، أو أنه سيتسبب في حدوث عمليات مد وجزر غير اعتيادية وعنيفة، أو إحداث اضطراب في المجال المغناطيسي حول الأرض.*

*وحول ادعاء أن المجال المغناطيسي للمذنب "الينين" سيتسبب في إحداث تغير شامل في محور دوران الأرض، وفي حدوث زلزال ضخم، بيّن أبو زاهرة أن حقيقة الأمر أن المذنبات لا تمتلك مجالاً مغناطيسياً، كما لا تستطيع المجالات المغناطيسية تغيير محور الدوران، أو التسبب في حدوث الزلازل، مهما كان حجم المذنب.*
*واعتبر رئيس الجمعية الفلكية بجدة أنها فرصة مهمة للفلكيين لرصد ودراسة هذا المذنب الذي يتميز بقدومه من منطقة بعيدة للغاية؛ حيث إنه بعد اقترابه من الأرض سيعود مرة أخرى إلى أعماق الفضاء، ولن تتاح الفرصة لرصده مرة أخرى إلا بعد مرور آلاف السنين.*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2011)

نسيت اضيف نقطة اني المواضيع دي برضه مفيدة روحيا بتوضحلنا قد ايه الانسان هش هو وكل مصنوعاته واني ساعاتنا اتية لا محالة قد تكون اليوم وقد تكون غدا وقد تكون بعد المزيد من الاعوام ليتنا نعيش في حياة استعداد دائم وياريت ننشر تكذيب للاشاعة دي


----------



## angil sky (9 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا ليس نهايه العالم بالمعنى الديني ....لان تلك الساعه لا يعلمها احد
انما هيا دراسات علميه عن امور تحدث بفعل عوامل خارجيه مثل حركه المد والجزر تحدث بفعل جاذبيه القمر .....

ومهما يحصل من كوارث ايا كانت هيا بسبب ابتعاد الانسان عن طريق النور
وتمسكه بطريق الشيطان ....
ربنا يرحمنا ... وان نكون دائما فائزين بمحبه الرب وعنايته لنا
امين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هنموت منفجريييييييييييييييييين
> 
> ههههههههههه ، دة كان رد حد من ع الميل لما بعتلو الفيديو
> ــــــــــــ
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يحافظ على كل ولاده
ثانكس كيرلس*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ذكرتنى بأخى الصغير عندما استمع الى الفيديو ... *
> *كان تعليقه بمجرد انتهاء سماعه*
> *" هيييييييييييييييييييه مش هلحق اروح المدرسه "*
> ...



*ثانكس وايت انجل على مشاركتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *ربنا يستر​​*


 *ربنا يحمينا
ثانكس كريستينا *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> زتونة كداب دي هههه
> 
> الاسباب اللي خلتني اقول كدا وجهة نظر شخصية غير موثقة غير بامضاء coptic man
> 
> ...





Coptic Man قال:


> نسيت اضيف نقطة اني المواضيع دي برضه مفيدة روحيا بتوضحلنا قد ايه الانساء هش هو وكل مصنوعاته واني ساعاتنا اتية لا محالة قد تكون اليوم وقد تكون غدا وقد تكون بعد المزيد من الاعوام ليتنا نعيش في حياة استعداد دائم وياريت ننشر تكذيب للاشاعة دي


*
الراجل ده عاوز حد دارس وليه فى الكلام الى بيقوله 
انا شخصيا ماليش فيه 
ثانكس على مشاركتك الجميله يا مينا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> هذا ليس نهايه العالم بالمعنى الديني ....لان تلك الساعه لا يعلمها احد
> انما هيا دراسات علميه عن امور تحدث بفعل عوامل خارجيه مثل حركه المد والجزر تحدث بفعل جاذبيه القمر .....
> 
> ومهما يحصل من كوارث ايا كانت هيا بسبب ابتعاد الانسان عن طريق النور
> ...



*اكيد حتى لو كلامه صح دى مش نهاية العالم
ثانكس انجل على مشاركتك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*هناك نبؤات كثيرة عن حدوث أمر مروع للأرض...... وعلينا أن نستعد ...ولا نكون كقوم نوح ...*


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جدااا
ربنا يحمى العالم
آمين​*​


----------



## prayer heartily (11 سبتمبر 2011)

كل شيء بيحصل بترتيب من يسوع 
واللي في ايد ربنا وماشي في رضاه مش يخاف ولا يقلق من شيء 
وياريت دي اصلا مش ديارنا 
شكرا


----------



## MAJI (11 سبتمبر 2011)

العلماء يبنون دراساتهم على اساس الثوابت 
لكنهم يجهلون المتغيرات الكونية 
ويبقى الامر هو
ان  لا احد يعلم علم اليقين 
كلها احتمالات 
شكرا للخبر 
الرب يباركك


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يحمينا
ميرسي على الفيديو​*


----------



## masrry2501 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوتي الاحباء لقد شاهدت الفيديو الاصلي على اليوتيوب و الراجل بيشطح شطحات بعيدة جدا و في منتصف الفيديو يتحدث عن تأثير الجسم الفضائي الذي دعاه بالقزم البني على مدار القمر ليصبح مدار بيضاوي الشكل مما ينتج عنه موجات مد يغرق المدن الساحلية و منها لندن خلال شهر اغسطس و هذا لم يحدث نشكر ربنا و زلزال26 سبتمبر ليس الاقوى و الاخير لكن سيعقبه زلزال اقوى في 17 اكتوبر اما الشطحة الاكبر و الاخيرة كانت تخص الاختطاف الاخير حيث فسرها بان مجرتنا ستعبر خلال موجة فوتونية سترفع مستوى الطاقة في اجسادنا لنتحول الى كائنات اخرى في بعد اّخر سماه البعد الخامس و اخيرا لمست من كلامه انه ملحد فحسب معلوماتي المتواضعة اشك في مصداقية كلامه و ان كان علينا مداومة الصلاة


----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> زتونة كداب دي هههه
> 
> الاسباب اللي خلتني اقول كدا وجهة نظر شخصية غير موثقة غير بامضاء coptic man
> 
> ...


 

كوك مش جايز التواريخ مش منتظمة لانه قال المذنب بيقرب فكدى القطر الى بيدور فيه بيقل
انا كمان استغربت انه فى تاريخ شهر تمانية الزلزال مكنش فظيع بس اهه نستنى ونشوف وخلاص
عموما اتمنى الراجل يطلع غلط انا عايزة اعيش ههههه


----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كوكى على الخبر وكتير اخبار جات زى دى وفى الاخر انحرف مسارها كله بايد المسيح واحنا علينا نكون مستعدين سواء حصل او لا


----------



## Bent el Massih (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*سمعت أن هناك نداء لكل مسيحيين العالم كي يصوموا في 26 سبتمبر
 هل هذا بسبب هذا الخبر ؟​*


----------



## ملحد حر (21 سبتمبر 2011)

أقسم بالله العظيم لن يحدث أي شيء


----------



## عاطف ياهو (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> أقسم بالله العظيم لن يحدث أي شيء



ههههههههههههههه  منين ((( ملحد)))   وتحلف بالله ....   خليك معقول


----------



## شميران (22 سبتمبر 2011)

كل شئ بمشيئة  الرب يسوع 
الرب يحمينا ويرحمنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 سبتمبر 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه  منين ((( ملحد)))   وتحلف بالله ....   خليك معقول



*الأخ بيسخر ..... *


----------



## ملحد حر (22 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأخ بيسخر ..... *


 
لا والله ما أسخر أتكلم بجد


----------



## أنجيلا (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا نهار ابيض!!*
*ده يوم عيد ميلادي:smil16:*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 سبتمبر 2011)

> يا نهار ابيض!!
> ده يوم عيد ميلادي



تصدقى كنت هدخل اقولك كده فى بروفايلك هههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (22 سبتمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> تصدقى كنت هدخل اقولك كده فى بروفايلك هههههههههه


* كنتي هتباركيلي يعني:t31:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*روعة يوم عيد ميلادي يكون يوم انتهاء البشرية *
*ههههههههههههه*
*بجد يا رب يحصل...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يا نهار ابيض!!*
> *ده يوم عيد ميلادي:smil16:*



*طيب نلحق نقولك من دلوقتى بقى كل سنه وانتى طيبه هههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 سبتمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب نلحق نقولك من دلوقتى بقى كل سنه وانتى طيبه هههههههه*


* ههههههههههههههه*
*وانتي طيبة *
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 سبتمبر 2011)

لا يعلم الغيب الا الرب


----------



## موحا (23 سبتمبر 2011)

كلم فضي ههههههههههههههههههههههه:smil15::smil15::new6::love45::2:[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ملحد حر (23 سبتمبر 2011)

موحا قال:


> كلم فضي ههههههههههههههههههههههه:smil15::smil15::new6::love45::2:


 
فعلا كلام فاضي


----------



## ملحد حر (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> أقسم بالله العظيم لن يحدث أي شيء


 
و فعلا لم يحدث أي شيء !

وحلفاني وقسمي بالله كان صحيحا ( وأنا لا أحلف بالله كذبا أبدا)

والحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> و فعلا لم يحدث أي شيء !
> 
> وحلفاني وقسمي بالله كان صحيحا ( وأنا لا أحلف بالله كذبا أبدا)
> 
> والحمد لله على كل حال


 

نفهم من ده انك مش ملحد ؟


----------



## Coptic Man (27 سبتمبر 2011)

صدقتوني انا كمان لما قولت زتونة كدب :gun:



ملحد حر قال:


> و فعلا لم يحدث أي شيء !
> 
> وحلفاني وقسمي بالله كان صحيحا ( وأنا لا أحلف بالله كذبا أبدا)
> 
> والحمد لله على كل حال


 
الحمد لله علي كل حال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grges monir (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع دة خد حجم اكبر منة كتير فى مصر خصووصا
دى مجرد تكهنات  تحصل اولا مجرد استنتنجات
المهم نشكر المسيح على كل حال


----------



## ملحد حر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> نفهم من ده انك مش ملحد ؟


 
بلى أنا ملحد


----------



## ملحد حر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> صدقتوني انا كمان لما قولت زتونة كدب :gun:
> 
> 
> 
> الحمد لله علي كل حال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
ليش مستغرب :smile01

شو فيها اذا حمدت ربي :smile01


----------



## Coptic Man (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> ليش مستغرب :smile01
> 
> شو فيها اذا حمدت ربي :smile01


 
ازاي ملحد

وازاي ليك رب تيجي ازاي:nunu0000:


----------



## ملحد حر (29 سبتمبر 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> ازاي ملحد
> 
> وازاي ليك رب تيجي ازاي:nunu0000:


 
لأني كنت مسلم 

وتعودت إني أذكر الله وأحلف فيه 

فصعب علي ( حتى بعد إلحادي ) نسيان الله


----------

